# wPrime Validation überprüfen



## Alriin (14. Oktober 2009)

*wPrime Validation überprüfen*

Immer wieder stoße ich auf unglaubliche wPrime Ergebnisse von Konkurrenten die keinen Screenshot gemacht haben. Meistens findet man bei solchen Ergebnissen immer nur eine Verification mit Checksum: xxxxxxxxx (Valid).
Wie kann man solche Ergebnisse nachprüfen? Gibt es da eine Online-Datenbank. Ich nehme nämlich stark an, dass da einige fröhlich mit wPrime 2.0 oder einer anderen Version benchen.


----------



## theLamer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wPrime Validation überprüfen*

Hab grad mal gegooglt, aber nix gefunden...

Kann man denn mit 2.0 auf submit gehen und landet dirket beim Hwbot? Hab die Version noch nie verwendet... aber wenn das geht, dann wäre das ja ziemlich dumm auch vom hwbot, da es de facto ja nicht kontrollierbar wäre, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Alriin (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wPrime Validation überprüfen*

Ich hab gerade einen von Hardwareoverclock.at in den Xeon W3520 wPrime-Rankings entdeckt, der mit 2,6GHz Global Points abgestaubt hat. Da da auch ein Link dabei war und dort ganz oben die verwendete Version steht (in seinem Fall 2.0), hab ich ihn gemeldet. Leider holen sich auch viele nur irgendwie ne Verification und geben dann aber keinen Link an. In dem Fall kann man nicht nachvollziehen was der da gebencht hat. Ärgerlich, wie nicht nur ich finde!!!


----------



## theLamer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wPrime Validation überprüfen*

Wenn es faktisch nicht nachprüfbar ist... ist das ziemlich ärgerlich, da hast du recht... 
Aber ich glaube, die Ergebnisse sind trotzdem gültig und entsprechen den Regeln

Aber was mich wundert: Wenn es so viele Validations gibt, wieso kann man die nirgendwo nachgucken? Hab die vom WR mal gegooglt und 0 Ergebnisse gefunden


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wPrime Validation überprüfen*

^^Und ich habe gerade versucht ne Vali mit wPrime 2.0 zu machen!

Ergebnis: Invalid (also sollte es eigtl. damit nicht funktionieren, oder?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wPrime Validation überprüfen*

Wenn Du dir den Link oben ansiehst, da hat es funktioniert. Vielleicht sind die einfach auf den PC gespeichert und dann online gestellt. Keine Ahnung. Ich mache immer Screenshots.


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wPrime Validation überprüfen*

ich bin persönlich auch dafür immer Screenshots zu machen. Wer einen Internetzugang am Benchrechner hat, der kann ich der Zeit auch mal schnell einen Screen machen, dabei wird der Rechner sicherlich nicht abstürzen.


----------



## Alriin (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wPrime Validation überprüfen*

Off Topic:

Wann sehen wir die 1000 Hardware Points?


----------



## der8auer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wPrime Validation überprüfen*

Bald Hoffentlich *gg* Habe da einen kleinen Deal mit ihm angeschlossen 

@ Alriin: Denke wir sollten das Thema mal im HWBot Forum ansprechen, so fern es noch kein Thema dazu gibt. Mir ist das auch schon aufgefallen und ich habe ebenfalls nicht kapiert wie ich die Validation nachprüfen kann...


----------



## Alriin (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wPrime Validation überprüfen*

Hab das mit Stephan heute schon besprochen. Du als Captain darfst gerne den Startschuss geben... und zumindestens unsere aktivsten Member sollten da stimmgewaltig mitmischen.


----------



## theLamer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wPrime Validation überprüfen*

Hm... bin da eher pessimistisch, denke mal nicht, dass die Crew an den bestehenden Ergebnissen rütteln wird.

wahrscheinlich verweisen sie auf die "Minor Mistakes" in Ergebnissen ohne "Global Points" oder sagen, es sei zu aufwändig und evtl. nicht gerecht oder sowas

Naja, versuchen kann man es ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## der8auer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wPrime Validation überprüfen*

Alles klar dann werde ich gleich noch ein Thema eröffnen  Ich sage euch bescheid wenn's so weit ist.


----------



## Dr.House (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wPrime Validation überprüfen*

Na dann ran an die Betrüger  

Bin für.


----------



## der8auer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wPrime Validation überprüfen*

Nun seid ihr gefragt 

wPrime Validation is just not proof enough... - hwbot.org

Ich will keinem Betrug vorwerfen sondern nur die Sicherheit in Frage stellen


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wPrime Validation überprüfen*



> Off Topic:
> 
> Wann sehen wir die 1000 Hardware Points?



schon bald - hoffentlich noch im Oktober


sehe ja schon das auch die Größen des hwbots auch auf unserer Seite sind. Screenshot sollte echt zur Pflicht werden für wPrime.
Wenn das System so stabil läuft, das man eine Online Submission machen kann, dann kann man auch mal kurz auf "druck" drücken und paint öffnen.


----------



## Icke&Er (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wPrime Validation überprüfen*

Sehe ich genauso!
Ich finde es aber auch blöd, dass hwbot da nicht nachprüft. Hatte auchmal(meine erste Subbmission) nen WPrime2.0 geladen und der wurde eiskalt gezählt!


----------



## theLamer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wPrime Validation überprüfen*

So, hab auch grad meinen Senf dazu gegeben im Hwbot-Forumsthread


----------

